
Ask HN: What 4K monitor for the new Mac Mini would you recommend? - pvitiello
Hey there,
I was thinking to replace my MacBook Pro 2012 with a Mac Mini., so I would need a bigger external monitor so here’s the big question: what &gt;24’’ and &gt;4K monitor would you buy?<p>It seems that Apple recommends LG monitors but the UltraFine 5K is quite expensive. Are there cheaper but good alternative products at the moment?<p>According to this post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bjango.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;macexternaldisplays&#x2F;) it seems that a Dell UP2715K could be a good alternative to LG, but it seems that it is not available anymore for sell.<p>Thank you in advance for your precious advices!
======
mtmail
Very happy with 2x LG 27MU67-B (there seems to be a slightly new model out: LG
27UD68P-B). Those are 27", 4k. I do programming, very little design, no
gaming.

With macMini you probably want external speakers as well, the internal sound
is no match to a macBook.

